# Anyone build their own elevated box blind?



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

i didnt build mine but huntied out of a friends and metal roof bad idea makes alot of noise when raining and wwhen trees scrape it and drop branches go with shingles


----------



## ebstein (Oct 22, 2004)

yep...6*6*6...metal roof and siding...


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

I would suggest the metal fabricated elevator brackets to get your stand elevated. It is much easier to attach the legs on stand and you can up as high as 16ft with either 4x4's or 2-2x4's scabbed together. I already have a set of brackets to build myself one, but trying to come up with a stand design that I can use for bow hunting and then close up more for the nasty weather during gun season. Gander Mountain and Sportsmansguide sells them....

Gander Mountain's Elevators

I bought the ones at Gander and there is a DVD in the box that gives an idea how to build the stand with a little porch/entry way attached. The porch makes it easier to get into the blind itself.


----------



## JONEZ24 (Aug 7, 2009)

Not a close up but you get the idea. This blind is a little closer to 14 ft with close to a 6x6 floor layout.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

ebstein said:


> yep...6*6*6...metal roof and siding...


What size are your legs/uprights? 4X4s, 6X6s?


----------



## deertracker (Aug 4, 2006)

How are you guys anchoring these to the ground? I'm going to build one of these for my dad for next season. Is it best to set the posts in concrete in the ground, or to use some sort of anchoring system with stakes and wire? Looking to get at least 12' up to the platform. Probably around a 8x6 floor.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

deertracker said:


> How are you guys anchoring these to the ground? I'm going to build one of these for my dad for next season. Is it best to set the posts in concrete in the ground, or to use some sort of anchoring system with stakes and wire? Looking to get at least 12' up to the platform. Probably around a 8x6 floor.


Everything I have seen in the past says that anchoring is a must! I guess it really depends on where you are putting it though.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

To anchor mine.I drive a piece of rigid pipe in the ground in a hard angle.I then drill a hole and run a cable to a turn buckle then to the bottom of the platform.I also drive 2x4 By each leg and screw them to the stand legs.I had 20 up during hurricane Fran and none fell.


----------



## Plains Hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

This is a picture of a box we built on an old farm windmill tower. Works great. I believe we kept the sides at 4 foot so one piece of plywood per side was used.










Here is another one we built a bit bigger, and it works better if you intend to take a young person, or have more than one person in stand.Picture was taken when we were doing a controlled burn of our CRP.


----------



## ls3 (Jun 30, 2010)

I've built 4 so far this year by far the best thing I've found is tounge and groove cedar w/a rubber coated roof. 6x6 is the way to go if your bowhunting with cameraman


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

ls3 said:


> I've built 4 so far this year by far the best thing I've found is tounge and groove cedar w/a rubber coated roof. 6x6 is the way to go if your bowhunting with cameraman


When you say rubber coated roof, are you talking about the rolled snow and water barrier that many put under shingles?


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

Here is mine. The next one I build will be a little bigger. I mounted mine on a trailer in case I got booted off of my land or needed to change spots. So far so good.


----------



## 12 Gage (Oct 1, 2009)

I was going to post pics of mine, but it looks like i have to have them on a website to use them. I don't want to mess with that. 6 ft off ground, 6'x6' inside. 6' headroom at back, 6.5' at front.

Also, the reason I looked at this post is because I'm trying to figure out the best way to do my windows. I've yet to see sliding windows that work well and are quiet, but I do like the idea. Right now I'm considering flip down windows. My only concern is that they would lock at the top, and if I'm sitting there with the windows closed for warmth, and something comes out, I'd have to reach above the window to unlatch the window. I'm afraid that could be the movement that busts me, or takes the crucial seconds I might need for a shot.

Any ideas? Pics would be great.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

i beleive he is referring to rubber roofing. ice and water would work but wont last to long. rubber you glue to the deck or on a small structure like that you get get away with securing the perimeter.. i have a ton of butt rolls laying around and thats what i use. 






Crusher said:


> When you say rubber coated roof, are you talking about the rolled snow and water barrier that many put under shingles?


----------



## ls3 (Jun 30, 2010)

reezen11 is right its just like that but about an 1/8 inch think and lasts pretty long, i built one in 07 and havent had one problem besides the window i broke out tonight becuase it froze shut


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

it comes in either 0.40 or 0.60 thickness. 





ls3 said:


> reezen11 is right its just like that but about an 1/8 inch think and lasts pretty long, i built one in 07 and havent had one problem besides the window i broke out tonight becuase it froze shut


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

I have built a few of them.
The 1st. one I built was 5'X7' with 6'3" ceiling height. 
The Second one i built was 6'X6' with 6'6" ceiling Height, I also sloped the walls out a foot so the roof is actually 7'X7' give a little extra room for the Bow when shooting underneith you. I have pictures of the second one on here somewhere I will see if I can dig them up. Oh yea the 1st on was built out of wood But I built the second one out of tubing


----------



## 12 Gage (Oct 1, 2009)

oneluckypops said:


> I have built a few of them.
> The 1st. one I built was 5'X7' with 6'3" ceiling height.
> The Second one i built was 6'X6' with 6'6" ceiling Height, I also sloped the walls out a foot so the roof is actually 7'X7' give a little extra room for the Bow when shooting underneith you. I have pictures of the second one on here somewhere I will see if I can dig them up. Oh yea the 1st on was built out of wood But I built the second one out of tubing


Tubing? that sounds interesting. Can you elaborate?


----------



## ewing76 (Oct 8, 2008)

We made one out of a semi sleeper and put it up on a platform on top of telephone poles


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

i build my own and have for years will try to get pics of boxstand but have a couple of one of my ladderstands mig welded usig 1 3/8" toprail and 34" EMT conuit hese are 16' to the feet.


----------



## gindog1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Dose any one have any plands for a shooting house for bow hunting. I need the way to put in windows so you can shot out of. I have two 6+6 house that I gun hunt out.


----------



## deadhead (Aug 26, 2004)

for bow hunting i have seen folks make the windows for bow hunting tall and narrow opening on a piano hinge set verticle. this allows you sightup and down more that you would for a rifle don't make them to long that you are easily spotted opening them. the other option that i have on one of mine is large front windows that you remove completely and leave out that allows you good vision and ample space to manuver for the shot.


----------



## ryan073 (Nov 3, 2007)

*elevated blind*







sits in a 1/4 mile x 60 yard tree grove with a corn field to the north


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

Ryan,looks like a comfortable place to wait on mr. big !!!!!!


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

12 Gage said:


> Tubing? that sounds interesting. Can you elaborate?


Here is a link from when I was building it and also a few pictures of it.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1060174


----------



## ryan073 (Nov 3, 2007)

here's what i've gotten two years in a row out of the same stand


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey oneluckypops,
Can you supply us with the dimensions, building plans, and a materials list for your blind?
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## patterstdeer (Feb 28, 2006)

*Box stand*

hee is a coupl of one of mine


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Does anyone notice mature bucks avoiding these after the settle in time. This is assuming it is hunted properly and everything.


----------



## Shootin Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

The biggest bucks I've ever seen locally (where I usually hunt) have been walking next to garages and through the cabins along the lake.

The giant I saw next to a garage this fall took off as soon as I slowed down.

If they feel safe, they'll stick around.


----------



## cgooch (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a little over twenty acres in Pennsylvania behind my house. When I bought the place my neighbor already had a deer stand in the prime location and I let him keep on hunting there. He passed away a few years ago and I am finally getting to hunt there. I decided I wanted the deer stand of my dreams and I have got a good start on it. It is 16 feet high and 8 foot square.


----------



## KyKrazy (Jan 6, 2010)

Thats Not A Deerstand!! Thats A Space Station!!!


----------



## cgooch (Jul 31, 2012)

Going for all day comfort! I can't get out and about like I used to do!


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

I built 2 of these last year. i think i had a little over $1000 in both of them.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)




----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

rutnstrut said:


> Does anyone notice mature bucks avoiding these after the settle in time. This is assuming it is hunted properly and everything.


Nope one of the oldest bucks I've ever seen in Ohio was killed with a bow out of one a few years ago


----------



## Kansas Kid (Jun 3, 2004)

After I boxed in the frame, I put hardibacker concrete siding on it and a metal roof. my great grandkids will be able to hunt out of these things.


----------



## Txbdyguard62 (Jun 10, 2013)

I have built two using scaffolding. Mine are 4'x8' room for two people to hunt. Metal roof is not an issue. Mine are 7' off the ground which is plenty tall.


----------

